# Boetje's mustard



## magnus89 (Jul 13, 2018)

this is mustard that i grew up on that is made in my hometown. i have tried so many mustards out there and nothing comes close. anyone else tried it before? not sure if i posted in right place but just wanted to share.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 14, 2018)

No. but since I started making my own nothing else compares. So I know what you mean. Its so easy too!


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 25, 2020)

magnus89 said:


> this is mustard that i grew up on that is made in my hometown. i have tried so many mustards out there and nothing comes close. anyone else tried it before? not sure if i posted in right place but just wanted to share.


Best stuff in the world


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 25, 2020)

Love mustards!



browneyesvictim said:


> No. but since I started making my own nothing else compares. So I know what you mean. Its so easy too!





 browneyesvictim
 - could you share the recipe?


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 25, 2020)

magnus89 said:


> this is mustard that i grew up on that is made in my hometown. i have tried so many mustards out there and nothing comes close. anyone else tried it before? not sure if i posted in right place but just wanted to share.



It looks like a stone-ground mustard...is it close to that?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 16, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Love mustards!
> 
> 
> browneyesvictim
> - could you share the recipe?



Sorry for the REALLY late reply... I've been on hiatus...
There are several mustards that I like to make. Sometimes fresh yellow mustard  and sometimes a deli/stoneground type like posted above. I use it a lot for making Carolina BBQ sauce and honey mustard especially.  A lot depends on how long you run it in the food processer/blender to get the consistency you want and the type of mustard seeds you use. The web is full of recipes. I started with Emerl Lagasses.

*INGREDIENTS"*

3 tablespoons yellow mustard seeds
2 1/2 tablespoons brown mustard seeds
1/3 cup drinking-quality white wine
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1 shallot, minced (about 2 tablespoons)
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon dry mustard powder (optional)
*DIRECTIONS*

In a blender, place yellow and brown mustard seeds, wine, vinegar, shallot, salt, and pepper and process until mustard has obtained desired texture and thickness (it is equally delicious whether you leave it chunky or smooth). For a thicker texture, add mustard powder. Store in an airtight, nonreactive container in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.


----------

